# dev-c++ libxml Beispiel für Anfänger



## bronco_user (19. April 2007)

hallo leute,

werde noch wahnsinnig. habe heute google den ganzen tag gequält um ein einfaches beispiel für die libxml2 zu finden. ich benutze dev-c++ und will nur 4 zeilen als variablen einer xml datei entlocken. die doku zu der libxml hat mich erschlagen und es sind einfach zu viele infos für einen c++ anfänger. 

ich habe libxml ohne probleme zum laufen bekommen (bibliothek einbinden, linker setzen) ,aber ich bin nicht in der lage aus einer xml datei 4 variablen (die ich später für einen mysql connect brauche daten user, host, pass, ...) auszugeben, die ich zur kontrolle erst mal auf der konsole haben möchte. 

hat jeman hier einen wink mit dem zaunpfahl für mich?

ich benutze libxml da ich plattform unabhängig arbeiten muss.

thx für eure hilfe


----------



## Ste-Re (19. April 2007)

Hallo,

hab schon länger nicht mit C++ gearbeitet und gleich gar net in Verbindung mit XML. Aber eine Idee (wenn vielleicht auch nicht besonders Elegant).
XML Dateien sind allgemein als Baum aufgebaut, so dass die Elemente jeweils in einer neuen Zeile stehen. Diese Zeilen könntest du einlesen lassen und entsprechend geeigneter Merkmal (spitze Klammern) den String auf den gewünschten Ausschnitt verkürzen.


----------



## RedWing (19. April 2007)

Hallo,

hast du dich denn schonmal an dem Tutorial versucht?:

http://www.xmlsoft.org/tutorial/index.html

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## bronco_user (20. April 2007)

Thx war wohl zu spät gestern um das zu verstehen. Heute sieht die Welt schon anders aus!!
Habe gestern diese Seite schon gesehen aber bin wohl zu nah am Bildschirm gewesen . Danke für den Zaunpfahl nochmals.


----------

